# Vista on PPC?



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

I'm just curious if there's a way to get Windows Vista on a PowerPC Mac.

If so, how?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, that all depends on if virtualpc supports vista or not. but by the fact that microsoft discontinued upgrading it due to intel macs, i highly doubt it. plus ms says to advoid formatting your disk image in ntfs, and i believe that vista doesn't install onanything but ntsf. besides, even on the best mac, its emulating a pc thats too slow to run vista worth beans. so, i'd say nope.


----------



## prestons (Jul 25, 2007)

MS does not support vista on a mac on either ppc or intel platform. now that's not to say that the new parallels, or vmware, won't soon support it though. vista is garbage anyways, just run xp in boot camp, vmware (when available) or parallels.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

only bootcamp, parallels, and vmware do not run on a ppc mac, hence why you can not run vista on a ppc mac. and vista isn't garbage, its a great os for who it was written for, which isn't me, and thats why i personally choose xp pro over vista.


----------



## prestons (Jul 25, 2007)

okay, i am wrong. sinclair_tm your right. i have been thinking intel mac inside out & upside down lately... what i did list will hopefully run vista in the future, on an intel mac. I also could not agree with you more, vista is definitely not for me, and it might not be complete garbage... thanks for setting me straight!


----------

